# Limited slip



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Anyone know of an inexpensive limited slip unit I can put in my 10 bolt? Remember that I am not racing or looking for anything crazy just an inexpensive unit.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

ARB Air Lockers: Best Prices for ARB Air Lockers Compressor Pump

These are cool. I think it gives you the best of both worlds. Not sure if they have an application for the Pontiac 10 bolt though.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Really looking for a cheap LSD / posi not a locker


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Cheapest would be to find a used limited slip carrier, need to know what gear you have in it now to see which series carrier you will need to find. still talking around 500-750 with carrier, ring gear and pinion (if you change gearing), install kit and bearings.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Or go with an Auburn LSD unit. Strong or stronger than stock, and reasonable ($400-$800. If it were me, I'd be scouring Craigslist for a good used 8.2 unit. I was given an 8.2 posi out of a '69 for free.....because it was a 2.56 ratio. (which I wanted to run, anyway). You never know.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I bought this one from a guy on Performance Years forum for $800, 68 GTO Nodular 4 pinion with 3:55 gears, exactly what I was looking for. For the first time in 30 years I will have the rear end and gear ratio this car is supposed to have. Don't even have to clean it or paint it.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

not possible to find a cheap one.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

pontiac said:


> not possible to find a cheap one.


I tend to agree - unless you're both very patient and very lucky.

That's Brian's (Instg8er's) department!! 

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Under $1000 is cheap, when all things are considered. You'll do it once, and it'll be done right with quality parts that will last as long as you own the car. You get what you pay for, usually.....


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I have seen innumerable drop in LSD units in the 400 dollar range, I just wanted to see if there were any other alternatives as my project is already over budget. It will have to wait with some other items such as the small chrome parts. Thanks for the input.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't think it simply drops in. You need someone that knows how to set up a rear end. I had a local shop quote me around $1000 to put an Eaton unit and new bearings in the 8.2 Chevy housing that's in the car now. Luckily I found the GTO axle shortly afterward. 
Is your rear end a worn out posi or has it always been a peg leg? There are articals on the internet about reshaping the cones and getting a worn out posi to work, but that might cost as much as a new carier. Or you could always find a 12 bolt if you don't care about originallity....oh wait I'm talking to the guy that fixes paint drips that can't be seen. lol


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Lol, it's always been a peg leg... think it will have to wait for now.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Alright, the shop that is doing my rebuild on my rear for 200$ said if I get an Auburn or an Eaton LSD they will install it at no charge, found the Auburn for 375 shipped. Eaton is 550, I hear the Eaton is rebuildable but I dont really care since the car is not going to see too many miles anyway. Anyone have the Auburn unit? Anyone wanna sell me one?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Just found the auburn on Amazon for 321.00 !


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

Any suggestions on gear ratios. I am also going to add a limited slip and change the gear ratio while I'm there. I'm definitely not going to race it but I do want some get up and go.
What would be the highest you would go on a street machine. Then what would be down a couple sizes from there?
Again I'm not racing it. But I'm also not worried about gas consumption.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Mine is a 3.55, I have always been happy with it. Lots of threads on the forum about gear ratios, and lots of opinions


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

See the sticky on gear ratios. Flambeau, Rukee is running an Auburn unit in his '65, and has for a fairly long time. He likes it. You may want to PM him for further info.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> See the sticky on gear ratios. Flambeau, Rukee is running an Auburn unit in his '65, and has for a fairly long time. He likes it. You may want to PM him for further info.


Thanks! I ordered one last night, couldn't beat the price. I'm glad to hear someone is using one with success and I read a lot of good reviews about them online. Ill definitely pm rukee with any questions.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

kjk990 said:


> Any suggestions on gear ratios. I am also going to add a limited slip and change the gear ratio while I'm there. I'm definitely not going to race it but I do want some get up and go.
> What would be the highest you would go on a street machine. Then what would be down a couple sizes from there?
> Again I'm not racing it. But I'm also not worried about gas consumption.


Mine has a open rear that previous owner installed a set of Richmond 3.90 gears. I have only put a few miles on the car, but 3.9 is too much for me, unless most of your cruising is at 50mph or less.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

kjk990 said:


> Any suggestions on gear ratios. I am also going to add a limited slip and change the gear ratio while I'm there. I'm definitely not going to race it but I do want some get up and go.
> What would be the highest you would go on a street machine. Then what would be down a couple sizes from there?
> Again I'm not racing it. But I'm also not worried about gas consumption.


Pontiacs don't need a lot of ratio to run well. Remember that they make lots of torque low in the rpm range. I've got 3.50's in the Beast and at 70 mph it's turning about 3300 rpm. If you're going to be doing any highway driving at all I wouldn't go with any more gear than that.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Bear. A 3.23 is a great all-around ratio for these cars if performance is a factor. In today's world, 3.55 and steeper gears have no place on the street with Pontiac power under the hood. I can't even begin to hook up the 3.36's in my little 389 powered '65 GTO.....and my tuna-boat '67 convertible with an automatic absolutley fries the tires with its lazy 2.56 posi....but gets 20 mpg at 75mph (2450 RPM). Pretty neat with CA fuel being $4.45 a gallon.


----------

